# 100 mice for sale Glasgow (not me!)



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Ad is below. I cant help as OH would kill me but if anyone can think of a way to help it'd be great!

100 mice and more Small Furries for Sale airdrie Glasgow


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

are these people for real


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

"May swap" ?!?!?!


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

why would anyone have that many and then deside to give them up, more to the point how do you get to the point of having that many this is crasy


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh dear!!! I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Ive been warned no more animals till the baby is here so no chance of taking them sadly 
I think he has just been letting them breed till he got bored of them, its unbelievable!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

they are going to be soo poorly :crying: They will be mating with there siblings and they are living on sawdust  x


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh dear!!! I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got enough cages for 100 mice :lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

These people make you sick ...

Poor mice, kept in food containers


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Ive been warned no more animals till the baby is here so no chance of taking them sadly
> I think he has just been letting them breed till he got bored of them, its unbelievable!


Ooooh congrats on the pregnancy!! I want another baby too. Oooh I want everything


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

miniloo said:


> why would anyone have that many and then deside to give them up, more to the point how do you get to the point of having that many this is crasy


Because they have no sense of responsibility or respect for animals for a start 

Maybe they were selling to provide baby mice to kill and sell to reptile shops :confused1:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Because they have no sense of responsibility or respect for animals for a start
> 
> Maybe they were selling to provide baby mice to kill and sell to reptile shops :confused1:


Thats exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking


Yeah, my heart sank when I saw the pictures


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Without going too much into it.

Ive had more mice than that, and i have to rehome the majority ( i have 4 left plus 5 males from a litter i kept as they werent old enough.) but i had to rehome mine becaus eive los tmy job and couldnt afford them anymore.

Also 6 tubs/cages isnt enough for 100 mice (im pretty sure i have a mixure of tanks and tunbs/cages and there probly around 50 cages :S if not more).

If people knew where the majority or mice came from in pet shops for feeding reptiles theyd be ever more disgusted and they come from a lot more crowded and disgusting places.


Anyway i wish i could help but i cant at the moment due to lack of funds.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh that's just horrible and upsetting to see 

Those poor little mice. 
I hope someone can take them and keep them as pets and give them the good life they deserve.


----------

